# Minicadena Technics SA-EH50 no se queda encendida



## Druchi (Feb 13, 2015)

Hola!
Tengo un problema extraño con una minicadena technics SA-EH50 (de las que van por módulos). El caso es que la conecto a la corriente, y se enciende el reloj en la pantalla (bueno, aparecen las rayas al no estar puesta en hora). Pues bien, al darle al ON, se enciende durante 1 segundo y se vuelve a apagar quedandose otra vez el reloj. No se si me explico, cuando le doy al ON, en la pantalla sale todo como si estuviese encendida pero solo durante un segundo, y se apaga otra vez quedandose el reloj. 
Alguna idea de lo que podría ser? Algún caso parecido?
Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2015)

Posible componente en cortocircuito, por ejemplo los integrados de salida de audio. o falla de la fuente de alimentación. 


¿ Fotos de muy buena calidad ?


----------



## Druchi (Feb 13, 2015)

En un momento pongo unas fotos, espero que de calidad suficiente 
Edit: ahí va https://www.dropbox.com/sh/s1fiacy4la3uyb6/AAB-7yNwreI3XVkRZYtLMi00a?dl=0


----------



## DR1V3R (Feb 17, 2015)

Seria muy bueno que desconectaras el integrado de audio (el class H), consiguieras el diagrama de este y lo midieras pata por pata... igual manera cuando lo desconectes prueba a ver si enciende el equipo

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2015)

Esa falla es típica por fallo en la etapa de audio, una forma de verificar es colocar un tester en la salida de parlantes, si te aparece tensión continua positiva o negativa, casi seguro es el amplificador.
Ante de echarle la culpa al mismo mira las soldaduras en el impreso, si estan agrietadas, desolda con mucho cuidado y precede a soldar de nuevo y verifica.
Claro esto suponiendo que le lleguen las tesniones correctas al integrado, si falta una dara la misma falla, verifica la fuente, que esten todas las tensiones correctas, por último no veo bien el hibrido para saber si la conmutación de fuentes es interna o externa, si es externa hay que comprobar amos transistores que ofician de llave son mosfet.
Por otra parte podría suceder un fallo  en la red que detecta DC en la salida o en el circuito asociado de protección, ya que si el valor de tensión que recibe el micro es diferente autoprogera el equipo apagandolo


----------



## Druchi (Feb 19, 2015)

Bueno, pues he revisado las soldaduras, y parecen estar todas bien.
En la salida de los parlantes no tengo ninguna tensión.
De todas formas he quitado el amplificador y he probado a encenderlo, con idéntico resultado.
En cuanto a las tensiones de la fuente, las he tomado del conector que lleva al lado lo que es cada pin, y en el que pone "+13v" tengo 15v, en "rs13v" no tengo, en "cd13v" tengo 15v, y en "5v" tengo 5v. En los demás no las he mirado porque no se lo que son. Ando buscando el diagrama a ver si lo encuentro.

Así con lo que he dicho, se puede sacar algo en claro?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 19, 2015)

Ahí va el manual.......y.. de regalo el manual del CD y el de la etapa final (RSN 308M24) 

Saludos compi.
Edito: Una pregunta ¿has probado con todos los módulos conectados?. Prueba con la pletina (cassette) desconectada.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 20, 2015)

Hombre Pinchavalvulas, cuanto tiempo 
Actualmente lo estoy probando sin ningún módulo mas conectado.
Gracias por los diagramas, los he mirado, he mirado la parte de la fuente pero no veo las tensiones


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 20, 2015)

Buenas, no recuerdo si era este el caso pero, habia varios modelos que si no tenías conectado el equalizador no encendía el ampli. Aunque creo recordar que sólo se encendían leds y el tuyo enciende y se apaga a los segundos.
El preguntar si conectabas la pletina es por que a veces los motores consumen (por agarrotamiento, avería, etc) en exceso y dan problemas parecidos.
En página 38 del manual de SA-EH50 (el comprimido) está la alimentación.La configuracion u organización de los componentes en el esquema es un poco enrevesada (siempre me liaban los esquemas de Technics) y para colmo está escaneado,  por lo que no se ven bien los valores 
A ver si tengo un rato y trato de descifrar lo que interesa del esquema. 
De momento veo que hay tensiones de 30v, 45´5v, 50v y algunas mas que no se entienden por la mala resolución.
Intentaré buscar el esquema por otro lado.  
Siento la demora, pero otra vez estoy de hospitales con mi madre. La pobre no levanta cabeza.
Saludos


----------



## Druchi (Feb 21, 2015)

Tranquilo, lo primero es lo primero, que se mejore la mujer.
Seguiré investigando la fuente, porque valores tan altos no tenía.
Saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 24, 2015)

Buenas compi de la tierra de "tiemblos" .
¿Algún avance ?, ¿has comprobado si te falta alguna tensión?.
Saludos.


----------



## Druchi (Feb 24, 2015)

Por aquí andamos en modo vibración 
No he podido medir nuevas tensiones, me llevé el multímetro a otro sitio y se me olvidó, mañana voy a por él y ya mido todos los pines de la fuente, a ver que me cuentan.

EDIT: Bueno, pues ya he podido medir. La fuente tiene 12 pines, pongo como se "llama" cada uno, y el valor entre paréntesis:
1- +13v  (16v)
2- RS13v (0v)
3- CD13v (16v)
4- SYNC (3v)
5- DGND (-)
6- PWR (16v)
7- 5v (5,66v)
8- VP (30v)
9- SH-VP (0v)
10- AC (0,7v)
11- CT (0,7v)
12- AC (0,7v)

Evidentemente están tomadas en standby, porque sigue sin encenderse del todo.


----------



## Zalex (Dic 26, 2021)

Hola,
Me ha ocurrido algo similar.

En mi caso, sin embargo, lo he solventado con una cuña.
Unas pinzas de ropa de madera empujando el conector de corriente hacia afuera, en la ranura entre el espacio de lo que imagino es el transformador y el conector del cable.




Al parecer el conector de corriente está movido aunque desconozco el motivo, no lo he abierto para saber qué pueda ser.

El caso es que eso mismo me ocurre con los conectores de los altavoces así que probé lo mismo y aquí funciona.



Como apaño, por lo menos permite que siga funcionando.


Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 26, 2021)

Probablemente la soldadura esté cortada o sus pines.
No dejes pasar el tiempo y arreglalo antes de terminar con todo el equipo en peores condiciones


----------



## Zalex (Dic 27, 2021)

Sí,

Después de estas fechas veré si hay algo que pueda hacer.


Gracias.


----------

